# A grub menu booting 100+ systems of Dos, Windows, Linux, BSD and Solaris



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

As I promised this is menu showing how the 100+ systems.

Explanation is given in this site


```
# Grub menu booting 103 systems out of 144 partitions
color          white/blue black/light-gray
default        0
timeout        1000

# Disk hda has 60 partitions fully populated 56 are bootable systems 

title          DOS 6.22 @ hda1
unhide         (hd0,0)
root           (hd0,0)
chainloader    +1
	
#  hda2 is the extended partition  and has no storage space itself

title          Empty @ hda3
root           (hd0,2)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hda4
root           (hd0,3)
chainloader    +1

# hda5 is a swap partition common to all Linux in the box

title          Puppy 1.0.6 @ hda6 
root           (hd0,5)
chainloader    +1

title          Arch 0.71 @ hda7
root           (hd0,6)
chainloader    +1
                 
title          Mandrake 9.2 @ hda8
root           (hd0,7)
chainloader    +1

title          Suse 9.1 pro @ hda9
root           (hd0,8)
chainloader    +1

title          eLive 0.3 @ hda10
root           (hd0,9)
chainloader    +1

title          Red Hat 9 @ hda11
root           (hd0,10)
chainloader    +1

title          Lycoris 4 @ hda12
root           (hd0,11)
chainloader    +1

title          Libranet 2.8.1 @ hda13
root           (hd0,12)
chainloader    +1

title          Mandrake 10 @hda14
root           (hd0,13)
chainloader    +1

title          Debian Woody @ hda15
root           (hd0,14)
chainloader    +1

title          Yoper 2.0.0 @ hda16
root           (hd0,15)
chainloader    +1

title          Knoppix 3.6 @ hda17
root           (hd0,16)
chainloader    +1

title          Bufflo 1.5 @ hda18
root           (hd0,17)
chainloader    +1

title          Kanotix 2004.9 @ hda19
root           (hd0,18)
chainloader    +1

title          Kalango 3.2 @ hda20
root           (hd0,19)
chainloader    +1

title          Blax 30001 @ hda21
root           (hd0,20)
chainloader    +1

title          Fedora Core 4 @ hda22
root           (hd0,21)
chainloader    +1

title          Debian Sarge (booted directly because high partitions not supported) in hda23
root           (hd0,22)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.27-2-386 root=/dev/hda23 ro 
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.4.27-2-386

title          Red Flag 4.1 @ hda24
root           (hd0,23)
chainloader    +1

title          Linare prof Edition 2 @ hda25
root           (hd0,24)
chainloader    +1

title          Tiny Sofa 2.0 @ hda26
root           (hd0,25)
chainloader    +1

title          Slackware 10.0 @ hda27 
root           (hd0,26)
chainloader    +1

title          Xandros 201 @ hda28
root           (hd0,27)
chainloader    +1

title          Vine 3.2 @ hda29
root           (hd0,28)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          Specifix 0.15 @ hda30
root           (hd0,29)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          Ubunto 5.04 @ hda31
root           (hd0,30)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          PCLinuxOS 9.1 @ hda32
root           (hd0,31)
chainloader    +1

#  Here is the approximate 137Gb barrier in the hard disk hda

title          Asian Linux  @ hda33
root           (hd0,32)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          Ubuntu 6.04 Dapper (by direct boot) @ hda34
root           (hd0,33)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-8-386 root=/dev/hda34 ro quiet splash
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-8-386
               	

title          Wolvix 1.0.4  @ hda35
root           (hd0,34)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz rw root=/dev/hda35

title          Mepis 3.4.2 rc1 (by direct booting) @ hda36
root           (hd0,35)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-1-586tsc root=/dev/hda36 nomce quiet splash=verbose vga=791 
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-1-586tsc


title          TurboLinux V7 @ hda37 (boot with Slackware 10 kernel in hda27 +rw)
root           (hd0,36)
kernel         (hd0,26)/boot/vmlinuz rw root=/dev/hda37
                                  
                  
title          Slampp 1.1 @ hda38
root           (hd0,37)
chainloader    +1
                  
                                  
                  
title          Slax 5.0.4 @ hda39
root           (hd0,38)
chainloader    +1
                  
                  
title          PCLinuxOS 0.92 @ hda40
root           (hd0,39)
chainloader    +1
                                  
                  
title          Sam 1.1 @ hda41
root           (hd0,40)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          Vector 5.1 @ hda42
root           (hd0,41)
chainloader    +1
                  
                                  
                  
title          Suse 10.0 @ hda43
root           (hd0,42)
chainloader    +1
                  
title          Kororaa 2005 Beta 2 @ hda44
root           (hd0,43)
chainloader    +1
                                      
title          smgl 0.45 @ hda45
root           (hd0,44)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda45 ro

title          Lunar 1.6 @ hda46
root           (hd0,45)
kernel         /boot/2.6.14.1-normal ro root=/dev/hda46 devfs=no mount
                  
title          Foresight 0.93 @ hda47
root           (hd0,46)
chainloader    +1
                                    
                  
title          Skolelinux Pro 6  in hda48
root           (hd0,47)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-2-386 root=/dev/hda48 ro 
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8-2-386
                                      
                  
title          Kubuntu dapper in hda49
root           (hd0,48)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda49 ro quiet splash
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
                                      
                  
title          Klax 3.5 @ hda50
root           (hd0,49)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          K12LTSP 4.10 (need rw switch on) @ hda51
root           (hd0,50)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-1.494.2.2 rw root=/dev/hda51
initrd         /boot/initrd-2.6.7-1.494.2.2.img
                                      
                  
title          Progeny 2.0 booted by Slackware's kernel  @ hda52
root           (hd0,51)
kernel         (hd0,26)/boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda52
                                      
                  
title          grml 0.5 @ hda53
root           (hd0,52)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          Fedora Core 2 @ hda54 (must be booted directly  with rw switch)
root           (hd0,53)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.5-1.358 rw root=/dev/hda54
initrd         /boot/initrd-2.6.5-1.358.img
                  
title          Whax 3.0 @ hda55
root           (hd0,54)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          Troppix 1.2 @ hda56
root           (hd0,55)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          TopologLinux 6.0 @ hda57
root           (hd0,56)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          Haansoft 2006 ws @ hda58
root           (hd0,57)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          Fedora Core 3 @ hda59
root           (hd0,58)
chainloader    +1
                                      
                  
title          Scientific Linux (with rw) @ hda60
root           (hd0,59)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9-5.0.5.EL rw root=/dev/hda60 rhgb quiet
initrd         /boot/initrd-2.6.9-5.0.5.EL.img
                                      

# Disk hdc has 54 partitions with 30 systems

title          Dos 7.10 @ hdc1
hide           (hd0,0)
unhide         (hd1,0)
map            (hd1) (hd0)
map            (hd0) (hd1)
root           (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader    +1

title          Win98 @ hdc2
hide           (hd0,0)
hide           (hd1,0)
unhide         (hd1,1)
root           (hd1,1)
makeactive
map            (hd1) (hd0)
map            (hd0) (hd1)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc3
root           (hd1,2)
chainloader    +1

# Extended partition is sda4

title          B2D Pure KDE 2005 @ hdc5
root           (hd1,4)
chainloader    +1

title          CollegeLinux 2.5 @ hdc6
root           (hd1,5)
chainloader    +1

title          Berry 0.65 @ hdc7
root           (hd1,6)
chainloader    +1

title          Morhpix KDE 0.4 @ hdc8
root           (hd1,7)
chainloader    +1

title          Feather 0.6 @ hdc9
root           (hd1,8)
chainloader    +1

title          Buffalo 1.7.3.9 @ hdc10
root           (hd1,9)
chainloader    +1

title          CentOS 4.1  @ hdc11
root           (hd1,10)
chainloader    +1

title          Vector 4.3 @ hdc12
root           (hd1,11)
chainloader    +1

title          Tao Linux 4.0 @ hdc13
root           (hd1,12)
chainloader    +1

title          Frugaalware 0.1 @ hdc14
root           (hd1,13)
chainloader    +1

title          Agnula Demudi 1.2 @ hdc15
root           (hd1,14)
chainloader    +1

title          Damn Small Linux @ hdc16 
root           (hd1,15)
chainloader    +1

title          Monoppix 1.1.8 booted by Slackware 10.2 kernel from (hd1,34) @ hdc17
root           (hd1,16)
kernel         (hd1,34)/boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hdc17 

title          Symphony A4 @ hdc18
root           (hd1,17)
chainloader    +1

title          Pocket Linux 1.2 @ hdc19
root           (hd1,18)
chainloader    +1

title          UltimaLinux 4.0 @ hdc20
root           (hd1,19)
chainloader    +1

title          VLOS 1.2 @ hdc21
root           (hd1,20)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-vidalinux_r3 ro root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc21 video=vesafb:[email protected] splash=silent,theme:vlos-1.2 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
initrd         /boot/initrd-2.6.12-vidalinux_r3.img

title          Tiny Sofa (Ceara) @ hdc22
root           (hd1,21)
chainloader    +1

title          64 Studio 0.6 @ hdc23
root           (hd1,22)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc24
root           (hd1,23)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc25
root           (hd1,24)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc26
root           (hd1,25)
chainloader    +1

# here is the approximate boundary of the 137Gb barrier of hdc

title          Empty @ hdc27
root           (hd1,26)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc28
root           (hd1,27)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc29
root           (hd1,28)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ hdc30
root           (hd1,29)
chainloader    +1

title          rPath 0.99.2 @ hdc31
root           (hd1,30)
chainloader    +1

title          STX 1.0 rc2 @ hdc32
root           (hd1,31)
chainloader    +1

title          Fedora Core 5 @ hdc33
root           (hd1,32)
chainloader    +1

title          StartCom 4.0.4 Raam @ hdc34
root           (hd1,33)
chainloader    +1

title          Slackware 10.2 @ hdc35
root           (hd1,34)
chainloader    +1

title          Foresight Foresight 0.9 @ hdc36
root           (hd1,35)
kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12.5-fdl.2.x86.i686.cmov ro root=/dev/hdc36 splash=silent vga=791  quiet
initrd         /boot/initrd-2.6.12.5-fdl.2.x86.i686.cmov.img

title          Xandros 3.0 @ hdc37
root           (hd1,36)
chainloader    +1

title          Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger @ hdc38
root           (hd1,37)
chainloader    +1

title          Kate 2.2 (booted by Suse 10 Kernel in hdc43) @ hdc39
root           (hd1,38)
kernel         (hd0,42)/boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hdc39
initrd         (hd0,42)/boot/initrd

# Partitions hdc40 to hdc54 are partitions each 200Mb for Grub working as submenus.

title          Grub menu for MS systems only (Dos & Windows) @ hdc40
root           (hd1,26)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for recent additions @ hdc41
root           (hd1,40)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for only small distros @ hdc42
root           (hd1,41)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for only large distros @ hdc43
root           (hd1,42)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub reserved menu (Empty) @ hdc44
root           (hd1,43)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for IDE disk hda only @ hdc45
root           (hd1,44)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for IDE disk hdc only @ hdc46
root           (hd1,45)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for Sata disk sda only @ hdc47
root           (hd1,46)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub menu for Sata disk sdb only @ hdc48
root           (hd1,47)
chainloader    +1

title          Complete menu for all 100+ systems @ hdc49
root           (hd1,48)
chainloader    +1

title          Master Menu to boot submenus @ hdc50
root           (hd1,49)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub reserved menu (Empty) @ hdc51
root           (hd1,50)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub reserved menu (Empty) @ hdc52
root           (hd1,51)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub reserved menu (Empty) @ hdc53
root           (hd1,52)
chainloader    +1

title          Grub reserved menu (Empty) @ hdc54
root           (hd1,53)
chainloader    +1

# Third disk sda is a Sata with 15 partitions, 9 are bootable

title          XP pro @ sdb1
hide           (hd0,0)
hide           (hd1,0)
hide           (hd1,1)
unhide         (hd2,0)
map            (hd2) (hd0)
map            (hd0) (hd2)
root           (hd2,0)
makeactive
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sda2
root           (hd2,1)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sda3
root           (hd2,2)
chainloader    +1

# Extended partition here is the sdb4

title          Empty @ sda5
root           (hd2,4)
chainloader    +1

title          Ututu x2 2005.1 @ sda6
root           (hd2,5)
chainloader    +1

title          Helix 1.7 @ sda7
root           (hd2,6)
chainloader    +1

title          MagicLinux 2.0 rc2 @ sda8
root           (hd2,7)
chainloader    +1

title          Zenwalk 1.2 @ sda9
root           (hd2,8)
chainloader    +1

title          MedianLinux 4 rc5 @ sda10
root           (hd2,9)
chainloader    +1

title          NetBSD i386 3.0 rc6 @ sda11
root           (hd2,10)
chainloader    +1

title          Arabian 0.6 rc1 @ sda12
root           (hd2,11)
chainloader    +1

title          Mepis 3.3.2 @ sda13
root           (hd2,12)
chainloader    +1

# Persinal data partion @ sda14


title          Empty @ sda15
root           (hd2,14)
chainloader    +1

# Fourth disk sdb is a Sata with 15 partitions, 8 are bootable

title          Win2k @ sdb1
hide           (hd0,0)   # hiding DOS 6.22 partition in hda1
hide           (hd1,0)   # hiding DOS 7.10 partition in hdc1
hide           (hd1,1)   # hiding Win98    partition in hdc2
hide           (hd2,0)   # hiding Win XP   partition in sda1
unhide         (hd3,0) # unhide Win2k partition for execution
root           (hd3,0)
makeactive
map            (hd3) (hd0)
map            (hd0) (hd3)
chainloader    +1

title          FreeDOS @ sdb2
hide           (hd0,0)   # hiding DOS 6.22 partition in hda1
hide           (hd1,0)   # hiding DOS 7.10 partition in hdc1
hide           (hd1,1)   # hiding Win98    partition in hdc2
hide           (hd2,0)   # hiding Win XP   partition in sda1
hide           (hd3,0)   # hiding Win2k    partition in sdb1
unhide         (hd3,1)
root           (hd3,1)
makeactive
map            (hd3) (hd0)
map            (hd0) (hd3)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb3
root           (hd3,4)
chainloader    +1

# Partition sdb4 is an extended partition

title          NetBSD 3.0 AMD64 @ sdb5
root           (hd3,4)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb6
root           (hd3,5)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb7
root           (hd3,6)
chainloader    +1

title          Frugalware 0.4 @ sdb8
root           (hd3,7)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb9
root           (hd3,8)
chainloader    +1

title          Quantian 0.7.9.1 @ sdb10
root           (hd3,9)
chainloader    +1

title          Suse 10.1 x86 64 @ sdb11
root           (hd3,10)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb12
root           (hd3,11)
chainloader    +1

title          Knoppix 4.0.2 @ sdb13
root           (hd3,12)
chainloader    +1

title          Mandriva Release 2006 @ sdb14
root           (hd3,13)
chainloader    +1

title          Empty @ sdb15
root           (hd3,14)
chainloader    +1
```
I found it necessary to isolate the 6 BSD and 2 Solaris systems with a separate Grub Menu as follow


```
# Grub menu to boot 5 BSDs, 2 Solaris, 1 Win98 & 3 Linux
timeout 1000
color cyan/blue white/blue
foreground ffffff
background 0639a1

title PcBSD 1.0 RC1 @ hda1 (ad0s1)
hide (hd0,1)   #hide FreeBSD in hda2 
unhide (hd0,2) #Solaris partition is hidden if "unhided" by Grub
hide (hd0,3)   #hide DesktopBSD in hda4
unhide (hd0,0) #unhide PcBSD partition
root (hd0,0)   #specify its root
chainloader +1 #Ask Grub to chainload PcBSD's own boot loader

title FreeBSD Release 6 @ hda2 (ad0s1)
hide (hd0,0)
unhide (hd0,2)
hide (hd0,3)
unhide (hd0,1)
root (hd0,1)
chainloader +1

title Solaris Express @ hda3 (c0d0s0)
# Solaris is invisible to others if unhide (a special case)
hide (hd0,0)
hide (hd0,1)
hide (hd0,3)
hide (hd0,2) #Grub's hide statement actually makes Solaris visible  
root (hd0,2)
chainloader +1

title DesktopBSD 1.0 RC3 AMD64 @ hda4 
hide (hd0,0)
hide (hd0,1)
unhide (hd0,2)
unhide (hd0,3)
root (hd0,3)
chainloader +1

# the following partitions are in the second disk

title Win98 @ hdc1 # Win98 supplies Grub to multi boot the rest
root (hd1,0)
map (hd1) (hd0)  # disk order is re-arranged on-the-fly
map (hd0) (hd1)  # because Win98 was installed as a "C" drive
chainloader +1

title DragonflyBSD 11.2 @ hdc2  
unhide (hd1,1)
unhide (hd1,2)
hide (hd1,3)
root (hd1,1)
chainloader +1

#The following 2 lines are for direct booting DragonflyBSD directly
#but it isn't used because in hiding DragonflyBSD its menu becomes invisible
#root (hd1,a)
#kernel /boot/loader

title Solaris 10 @ hdc3
hide (hd1,1)
hide (hd1,2) #Hiding Solaris in Grub actually make Solaris visible
hide (hd1,3)
root (hd1,2)
chainloader +1

# hda4 is the extended partition
# hda5 is used as a Linux Swap partition

title Pocket Linux 2.0 @ hdc6
hide (hd1,1)
unhide (hd1,2)
unhide (hd1,3) #unhiding the whole extended partition
root (hd1,5)
chainloader +1 
 
title NetBSD 3.0 RC5 AMD64 @ hdc7
hide (hd1,1)
unhide (hd1,2)
unhide (hd1,3)
root (hd1,6)
chainloader +1 

title Demudi 1.3 @ hdc8
hide (hd1,1)
unhide (hd1,2)
unhide (hd1,3)
root (hd1,7)
chainloader +1 

title MEPIS 3.4.2 at hda9
hide (hd1,1)
unhide (hd1,2)
unhide (hd1,3)
root (hd1,8)
chainloader +1
```


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL I've done such a thing, but not with 100, 25 yes but not 100. Lotsa chainloading involved though the 3 i used the most were on their own bootloader. I guess only good for development (or just plain showing off) 

Then ofcourse I think it was you along time ago who taught me.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I have numbered the information hoping to use it to help users still stuck in dual boot , tri boot ...etc.

It is a different ball game to boot a system not designed to cross the 137Gb barrier and in a partition that it reports its own root "cannot be found". Howver, given a bit of time we should find all distros should be able to live on both sides of the 137Gb barrier.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So howmany virtual partitions you have in the extended?? 
It must b tons. And ur instaling the distros and putting their own bootloader on their own partitions right? (except for the one that chainloads them all)


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

My hda has 60 partitions and the logical partitions start at the 5th position. I am at the limit of what Linux can offer.

I have done a thread showing how one can get over 200+ partition out of a hard disk. That is more of a trick than for the practical use.

The 100+ systems have 85 booted by chainloading which requires each system to have a boot loader in its root partition. The remaining 18 distros that failed in chainloading becuase they got bugs, or diplomatically they are not yet in full compliance with the published Linux standard.

The 100+ system thread shows that I had put Grub on itself in 15 partitions so that I could use them as submenus for booting selected groups.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

So. Tell me. Does having 100+ systems around.... do anything? Or is it mainly bragging rights?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I do it mainly to summarise the booting tips so that I don't have to write every time again and again when explaining it in helping others. I simply refer them to the relevant paragraphs.

There are ares one would not come across unless booting beyond the 137Gb barriers, using Kernel from Linux A to boot Linux B, high partition numbers that many distros can't cope.

The menu and the partitioning scheme together have adequately defined how each system was booted. I would have thought people having a booting problem would find it helpful.

I have published it so everyone knows what is involved. The whole point is there is nothing difficult in there but we still have regular posts on how to dual boot, triboot. 

What do you think? You don't think it is a contribution to the Linux community?

I don't know why people here hate multi-booters.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

No, no, you misunderstand. I like multi boot; I do it myself on a couple of my computers. It's a satisfactory answer to a problem (The best though, IMO would be wonderful virtualization tech, ala XEN).

That said, the question I meant was what does it do for you? Is it a learning experiance, learning the differences between OSes, learning *how* to boot 100 OSes? I guess you sort of asnwered it above; it was to do it, and contribute it back to the community.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sweet!

Did you ever see that episode on ScreenSavers of that guy who used XOSL to multiboot like 36 different operating systems. He had like every version of DOS and Windows as well as some obscure OS's that I had never heard of.

here is the link.
http://www.g4tv.com/screensavers/features/39860/Richards_Multiboot_Menagerie.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Is the initial Grub menu you see when booting your computer graphical or text?

I mean does it have nice titles with scroll and a good background image? It would seem much more inviting.


PS, someone needs to give you two 500GB harddrives and lotsa emulation software, knowing you after a year or so you'll have every attainable OS in the world on there heh heh. (maybe you'll need more than one TB)


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

*quashman*

Thanks for the link. I believe you told me once about this multi-booter. I didn't follow him as I use everything within Linux or just Grub. I want to learn Linux and that was what I could get out of one of the two boot loaders. Everything I did was what Linux supposed to be able to do. In 2002 I would not be able to do 100+ systems because there is no way I could persuade distros, with 2.2 or even 2.4 kernels, to go inside a Sata, installed beyond 137Gb in a hard disk or residing at a high partition like hda60. Even today about about of them still can't.

*Whiteskin*

It is a fact that there are people here think learning a Linux must go through the hard way, stick with one distro, be told what to do from publications written 5 years ago, compile and build your own kernel, do everything in command mode and so on.

I found it easier to have a few distros so that I can compare them, find out why my network or sound works in one but not in the other, compare the way each one boots itself, X-windows settings and surviving only on commands common to all of them. It is *just another way of learing the operating system.*

I notice the Linux community is a mixture of very experienced and the very green with very little in between. I am green but I like to help newbies who got stuck on something the experienced users may have anwered hundreds of times and could get bored to answer again. I just did my share handing out knowledge I learned from the forum. I have a bad habit by explaining the newbies too much, giving a wrong impression that I know my stuff. In actual fact I was describing the logic behind and hoping someone would correct me if I make a mistake. There is no better way to learn from one's own mistakes.

*iXneonXi*

You remind me a story about a guy who wanted to be locked up in a room to enjoy smoking miillons and millions of cigarettes. On the day he was released he was found to have smoked none because he forgot to ask for a box of matches.

The moral of the story is that Linux only allows a maximum of 15 partitions in a Sata so make sure the two 500Gb disks are not Sata in your adventure.

I didn't have any fancy bit in my Grub menu. It is a straight application of Grub's basic commands. There is a lot of scope to make it more interesting. If you want to see how it runs just cut and paste the menu into your own /boot/grub/menu.lst


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hehe, so I'll go use ur conf (ofcourse it won't do much heh heh, so i'll be putting it on a cd) and see what it looks like. I may (actually I wont, it just sounds good) even make it look nice with a good splash image and some graphics for you.

Your message directed towards whiteskin. I always thought it was that way too. Everyone keeps saying "if you _ really _ want to learn linux, you gotta go from scratch, put all the stuff in one place, compile your own kernel, etc...." The task seemed crazy and I just decided fool around with random stuff. I'd mess with RH9, then I moved to FC2. Then I moved to mandriva, and ubuntu, etc. Just to have fun. I think I've gotten past that and when I get time I'll try out gentoo (the hard way). We'll see how that goes (before that 50 page manual I printed goes outdated).


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

For all you diggers.

http://digg.com/software/HowTo:_Boot_100_different_OS_s_in_one_computer

Digg that story!


----------

